# how can you be running its in you



## brown down (Apr 7, 2015)

there is no way I would ever throw my weapon at anything. well maybe a 170 class and up lol. I've had a few occasions where I wanted to smash said weapon agains a tree. I was laughing watching this guy chase down a pheasant with an arrow sticking out its side lol

http://thrillon.com/tag/hunter-throws-his-bow-at-a-pheasant--3

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Mike1950 (Apr 7, 2015)

I saw that else where. Seemed like another arrow would have been in order. Screw up that bow and it is a pretty spendy bird.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Schroedc (Apr 7, 2015)

He was gaining on the bird, why didn't he just step on the arrow? I've never bow hunted birds, prefer the over/under for that kind of work.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## brown down (Apr 8, 2015)

yea I don't get why he didn't just knock another stick and shoot it! It was funny non the less but risking trashing a $1000 bow over a $14 bird just doesn't seem worth it! not to mention you are done for the day or at least I would be how can you trust your sites after that! colin I too prefer my shotguns for birds only semi autos lol.


----------

